# Super Berry



## gwl1961 (Feb 11, 2013)

Does anyone know anything about this strain? I got a q of this yesterday. Nugz looked great, dark green compact Nugz that are very sticky. It smells like strawberrys and has a hit of strawberry in the smoke. It seems to cause my lips, tongue and the back of my throat to tingle. The high was very heady but I stumbled a bit when I stood up. Not a real couch lock but some body heaviness. High lasted a couple hours. Now what I need help with is identifying this one. I liked this one. Has anyone ever heard of Super Berry?


----------

